# Mariah Carey married Nick Cannon!?!  Say it isn't so!!



## coachkitten (May 1, 2008)

Have you all heard the rumor that Mariah Carey married Nick Cannon?  If this is true I will have lost a lot of respect for her.  What do you all think of this?


----------



## beauty_marked (May 1, 2008)

I read so on Perez earlier.

If its true, shes desperate and dumb.

First off, homeboy passed off his ex fiances engagement ring on to her. Cmon now.


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2008)

It's a publicity stunt.  They both have movies coming out and she has her album to promote as well.  It may even be another one of Ashton Kutcher's Pop Fiction set-ups.  I just don't believe it.  Mariah has always been very private about who she ws involved with and now you hear reports of them together and she walking around with this huge engagement ring???  Please.


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

I sure hope so!  I can't imagine that she would get married again so quickly after her first marriage.  I just saw her on Oprah and she was talking about how she wasn't looking to get married until she found someone really special.  I wouldn't say that Nick Cannon is special!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 2, 2008)

Quite frankly, neither of them is a catch. She's a nutcase and he's the ultimate cornball, so,


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Quite frankly, neither of them is a catch. She's a nutcase and he's the ultimate cornball, so, 



_

 


Hahaha I Agree With You One Million Percent.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Quite frankly, neither of them is a catch. She's a nutcase and he's the ultimate cornball, so, 



_

 
LMAO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I totally agree!! They don't even make a great pair


----------



## TIERAsta (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Quite frankly, neither of them is a catch. She's a nutcase and he's the ultimate cornball, so, 



_

 





you guys are too funny... and right!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 2, 2008)

If it is true, which I don't think it is, I hope she got him to sign a pre-nup.
All I think is Kevin and Britney revisited.


----------



## ratmist (May 2, 2008)

I dunno if it's true or not, but I *love* her ring.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 2, 2008)

Eeew Mariah Carey.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_If it is true, which I don't think it is, I hope she got him to sign a pre-nup.
All I think is Kevin and Britney revisited._

 
Still not sure if it's true...but apparently no pre-nup!!  If it is, boyfriend gonna get paiiiiiid!!


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

So lame regardless if it's true or not. The pure thought of it is really sad and sickening. haha. Especially with the given circumstances. How much is their age difference, anyway? Not that it real matters, but them together is just ew. just ew.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 2, 2008)

That would be the most ridiculous thing if she didn't get a prenup.  There's just no way around it...most marriages sadly last a year or so these days.  She's full of bucks and he'd be swimming in them.


----------



## Willa (May 2, 2008)

That is verrrryyyyy strange...

The first that came up in my mind : the new Ashton Kutcher show

It cannot be real
She would NEVER accept to wear the same ring
Diva as she is...


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2008)

Hope it *isnt *true.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 2, 2008)

It's nice to see I'm not the only one who really doesn't care for Mariah Carey, seriously, she makes me crazy!  And if I hear her stupid new song one more time I'm going to pull off my ears!  Blah!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 2, 2008)

the ring is not the same, they have a 10 year age difference and apparently their marriage is real because it was attended by a few family members and friends. they also obtain a marriage license in the Bahamas.

i don't like Mariah either. I'm not sure if this is true but i heard that she doesn't like Asians.


----------



## stacylynne (May 2, 2008)

I guess these days she'll do anything for publicity. I hope she made him sign a pre-nup

Mariah Carey is now the new Leona Lewis
Out with old, in with the new, bye bye Mariah...


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 2, 2008)

Well, Nick Cannon does have nice abs...
But I have doubts this will last. I dint even know they were dating till a few weeks ago!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I guess these days she'll do anything for publicity. I hope she made him sign a pre-nup

Mariah Carey is now the new Leona Lewis
Out with old, in with the new, bye bye Mariah..._

 
there was no pre-nup. they said they didn't have time to do one.


----------



## sofabean (May 2, 2008)

plus, isn't she like 50 or something?


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_plus, isn't she like 50 or something?_

 
she's 38. i don't know how you got 50 when she married Tommy when she was only 23 and that was like in 1993.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2008)

This is a Publicity Stunt and frankly, she's too old and too far into the game to be pulling such BS. He's supposed to be her love interest in the "Bye Bye" video, so I guess they didn't hear the director yell "CUT!" and carried the fiasco off-set. And, I wholeheartedly agree......Nick Cannon is as corny as they come. Mariah's lost some cool points with this crap.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 3, 2008)

I don't think their age difference is the biggest deal... Men marry women all the time with that age difference. I find it questionable on a personal level, but who knows?

I think Mariah Carey must be crazier than before if she has no pre-nup. Mariah is usually very business-savvy, love her or not (I can't see Britney coming back Mariah-style when she gets her senses back), and she has a huge empire


----------



## lazytolove (May 3, 2008)

I don't even understand why she's wearing a ring that wore by someone else? She's a big star, i always adore her. But what she just did is a big disappointment. =[

EDIT: So the ring is new? But why she wants one that looks so similar to his ex?


----------



## coachkitten (May 3, 2008)

I personally like Mariah Carey as a singer and agree that she seems to be very business savvy.  So it really suprises me that she would jump into this so quickly and not protect her assets.  If this is true then my entire opinion of her has changed.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 4, 2008)

you guys must be on crack. Mariah is great. I've always loved her. I can never understand the dislike for such a talented and beautiful person. Nevermind her being crazy or whatever else.... since no one really knows her. I'm not calling anyone haters....I just love Mariah. A lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope she didn't really marry him. He's pretty.....corny


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It's a publicity stunt.  They both have movies coming out and she has her album to promote as well.  It may even be another one of Ashton Kutcher's Pop Fiction set-ups.  I just don't believe it.  Mariah has always been very private about who she ws involved with and now you hear reports of them together and she walking around with this huge engagement ring???  Please._

 
I heard them talking about this on the radio...Mariah's album does not need publicity tho, her album is doing AWESOME...now this movie stuff...We have seen Glitter, Mariah need to go ahead and saddown...i hope this is a rumorrrrrrr cuz that dont even look right...Lord Mariah dang you could of married someone else to make this look at least some type of legitimate...Where Derek Jeter? is he married yet? *crosses fingers lol*


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_you guys must be on crack. Mariah is great. I've always loved her. I can never understand the dislike for such a talented and beautiful person. Nevermind her being crazy or whatever else.... since no one really knows her. I'm not calling anyone haters....I just love Mariah. A lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope she didn't really marry him. He's pretty.....corny_

 
I like Mariah. A lot of people dislike her for rumored reasons (being a diva) or real reasons, like they just don't care that she often hits those really high notes just to showcase that aspect of her voice. I've heard the same thing said about Christina Aguilera or Celine Dion. I've also heard that some people found it a little odd that she sort of displays childlike behaviors even though she's kind of old to do that. In a sense, to some people, I think it's like watching Bridget from The Girls Next Door


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_ I've also heard that some people found it a little odd that she sort of displays childlike behaviors even though she's kind of old to do that._

 
I can take or leave Mariah, but that acting like a little girl thing is super creepy.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 5, 2008)

they do have a pre-nup after all.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Have you all heard the rumor that Mariah Carey married Nick Cannon? If this is true I will have lost a lot of respect for her. What do you all think of this?_

 

they're saying he's a decoy. she's been dating some producer guy for like 2 years now and she's engaged to him and they're "using" nick as a decoy to cover up her real relationship.
i would have picked a better decoy personally..........


----------



## Blushbaby (May 5, 2008)

Why the need to "cover up" at all though - she's not the first to have a r'ship and get engaged, if that's true! Silly woman.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 6, 2008)

I guess she never really did get better after her "breakdown".  Lol Mariah, having us think you were normal, you little sly devil you.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 6, 2008)

I can't believe she married him...tbh it made me laugh when I found out cuz I couldn't let it sink in at first!

lol this also makes me laugh...Mac Canyon


----------



## mac-cakes (May 6, 2008)

I dunno.. I just feel like anything can happen in Hollywood.. I'll believe it when they have kiddies


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I can't believe she married him...tbh it made me laugh when I found out cuz I couldn't let it sink in at first!

lol this also makes me laugh...Mac Canyon



_

 

OMFG!!!! this pic is SUPER funny. i'm over here dyin! seriously


----------



## beauty_marked (May 7, 2008)

Since they keep saying that Nick and Mariah "fell in love" on her Bye Bye set, I wonder what things would be like if she fell in love with the guy from the Touch my Body vid
hmmm....


----------



## Blushbaby (May 7, 2008)

The guy in the "Touch My Body" vid is a professional model. Don't be fooled by the "geek look" in the vid - lol


----------



## MissChriss (May 7, 2008)

Seriously. Nick Cannon is a joke. He is cute but he has not matured yet IMO. He broke poor little Christina Milian's heart. I love Mariah as well and she could do soo much better. Nick is cute..he reminds me of a young Will Smith but he has not matured to the sexy star that Will Smith is today. Will carries such a mean swagga. But oh well.I am still holding out hope that this just isn't true.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 9, 2008)

their marriage is real. mariah herself has confirmed that they are indeed married.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 9, 2008)

This HAS To be a "POP FICTION" thing....


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2008)

I almost barfed today when I walked pass the people cover in the store!  I still won't believe that this is true!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 10, 2008)

She's so OOC.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 12, 2008)

I think they really are married.

She can do much better. He's like...a child. They dont look bad together but she could do better.

God, everytime I see her I just fall in love lol. theres something about her....

Oh well though. Her life


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2008)

I hate to say this but after I read the article in People I kind of thought they seem cute together.  I still think that they moved too fast and that it most likely won't last but they do seem very in love at the moment.  I hope it works out for them!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I think they really are married.

She can do much better. He's like...a child. They dont look bad together but she could do better.

God, everytime I see her I just fall in love lol. theres something about her....

Oh well though. Her life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
he's not really a child. he's going to be 28 this year. he can do so much better.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 12, 2008)

I am so shocked.  It seems like the oddest couple, but whatever...good for them.  Everyone has a right to be happy and be with whomever they choose.  These days marriage doesn't last longer than a year so hopefully they'll make it past that.  They both have tats of each other's names, that's sweet until  they're covering them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_he's not really a child. he's going to be 28 this year. he can do so much better._

 
I know how old he is. Its sad that he is 28 but acts like a 17 year old. That why I said he's _like _a child. Mariah is extremely talented and has done a lot for herself. He has done stuff too....but nothing life changing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_I am so shocked. It seems like the oddest couple, but whatever...good for them. Everyone has a right to be happy and be with whomever they choose. These days marriage doesn't last longer than a year so hopefully they'll make it past that. They both have tats of each other's names, that's sweet until they're covering them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wish them the best of luck._

 
I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I heard they had tattoos. LoL thats pretty serious. My bf has my name on his arm (big as hell too). I was supposed to get his too, but i doubt I will now.


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 12, 2008)

I just don't get HIS tattoo. That was dumb.

I guess i'm in the minority but I think Nick Cannon can do better. LOL! Seriously. Mariah needs some type of mental treatment. Maybe if she carried herself like a distinguished lady I would feel different. But the teeny dresses and weird "child-like" behavior and the candy and butterfly crap is not cute...its creepy. 

Love her music tho! Well...not this new 'Touch My Body' song but Emancipation of Mimi cd was fiyah!


----------

